# How can people still eat at McDonald's?



## slenderjoe (Jun 26, 2013)

Before you start being n*zi about it, I am not a vegetarian, I enjoy eating meat every few days, but I really wonder how people can still buy this trash from fast food restaurants. I mean really, without supporting Peta, hasn't anyone seen how the meat is made? Just watch it: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=32IDVdgmzKA
How can somebody continue supporting all this? Please stop being a fucking ignorant heartless person for only one thing.

Thank you.


----------



## Ansitru (Jun 26, 2013)

New account, only made one post and claiming not to be part of Peta whilst immediately advertising for them.
Very credible.

Also: the video got blocked for me because of being  content requiring age-verification before you are allowed to see it.
If it's NSFW, please for the love of all that's good _tag it as such_.

And inb4 "_You say that because you eat at McDonalds!_". No, I don't. I just dislike thinly-veiled advertisement.


----------



## Aleu (Jun 26, 2013)

Go fuck yourself, OP


----------



## slenderjoe (Jun 26, 2013)

thank you, any comment on the topic?


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Jun 26, 2013)

My question is why do they asterisk the "a" in Nazi and then type out "fucking"?

Just for that I'm ordering a Big Mac with a side of McNuggets.  BBQ all the way.


----------



## Aetius (Jun 26, 2013)

Term_the_Schmuck said:


> Just for that I'm ordering a Big Mac with a side of McNuggets.  BBQ all the way.



Dude, southern style chicken sandwiches.

Going to go order two of them after class.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jun 26, 2013)

I just had a vegan meal of fish and chips


----------



## Ansitru (Jun 26, 2013)

slenderjoe said:


> thank you, any comment on the topic?



Stop advertising untagged NSFW-videos that undoubtedly feature half-dead animals looking in the camera. On-topic enough for you?


----------



## Inciatus (Jun 26, 2013)

Well it is quite simple. You go to the register, order your food, pay, receive food. Once you have done that you eat it in the same way you would eat any other food. You bite off a bit, chew it, and swallow it. I don't understand why you have a problem with this.


----------



## Aleu (Jun 26, 2013)

Serbia Strong said:


> Dude, southern style chicken sandwiches.
> 
> Going to go order two of them after class.


Or just have the McGangBang

McChicken  + McDouble

Though it's best with a Big Mac from my experience. Love dat sauce


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Jun 26, 2013)

Serbia Strong said:


> Dude, southern style chicken sandwiches.
> 
> Going to go order two of them after class.



Only do that in the morning when they come with a biscuit.


----------



## AlexInsane (Jun 26, 2013)

Food in America is not about food, it is about taste.

If a fast food place found out a way of making cow shit taste like fried chicken they'd be sold out for weeks.


----------



## Symlus (Jun 26, 2013)

I only eat McDonald's breakfast and ice cream. Everything else tastes like poop.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jun 26, 2013)

The McNuggets at McNasties are quite nice though I have to say.


----------



## AlexInsane (Jun 26, 2013)

Lev1athan said:


> I only eat McDonald's breakfast and ice cream. Everything else tastes like poop.



What a discerning palate you have! You're still eating cancer, though.


----------



## DrDingo (Jun 26, 2013)

Your approach to this is a little vicious.
It's no secret that McDonald's is a big corporation that would do these sorts of things to cut corners for profit, but remember that 'Meet Your Meat' was published in 2002, which is 11 years ago. Regulations have come into place, and McDonald's have made changes to suit thoughts of consumers, like getting rid of supersize meals and selling salads.


----------



## Percy (Jun 26, 2013)

I hate McDonalds because their food sucks. I don't care if other people choose to eat it.


----------



## Dreaming (Jun 26, 2013)

Because most of us really don't care about the process, that's just one of the sad facts of the modern society. We just love the cheap, salty, fatty goodness of it all. Our horribly deformed and inferior tastebuds love the taste of that mechanically recovered mutated meat and reconstituted fries 

I'm aware of the process, I know how it's made, I know how they slaughter the meat and pretty much rip at those carcasses until they've shredded every last piece of legal meat out of there. omg let me eat my meat and cry with guilt in peace


----------



## Willow (Jun 26, 2013)

You can tell me as many terrible things about McDonald's that you can think of and I will continue eating at McDonald's because I really don't care.


----------



## Grimfang999 (Jun 26, 2013)

Im goign to be blunt, shock tactics and baseline ethics are not gonna work for people that enjoy meat. Give them legitimate reason on how it effects them. Im attempting to restrict my meat consumption not for simple reasons of "OH GOD THOSE POOR ANIMALS" ethics, but rather for environmental reasons.

Real reason why not to eat at mcdonalds: Their beef is produced from mass-production cattle ranching causing mass deforestation to and impairing regrowth for Jungles and Rainforests around the world. Not only does this cause rapid extinction of species, but it also increases carbon emmissions into the atmosphere with massively reduced means of reconversion to oxygen, thus increasing the rate of global warming. Cattle Ranching is responsible for as much as 70% of all deforestation which takes place, and thus dramatically worsens humanities carbon footprint.

THATS a reason to stop eating at mcdonalds. However people do not want to stop eating meat, so whats the solution? Buy locally produced. If you are not against meat consumption but against environmental destruction, buying local secures the knowledge that the meat you buy isnt from some massive moving ranch destroying millions of acres of rainforest.

That being said, I still have mcdonalds occasionally, which brings us back to the original question of why people eat it, its because people like the flavour. Im just as guilty but now when I buy burgers I usually get chicken burgers, which as far as I am aware are not so prone to the on-mass destruction, but are still victims of animal cruelty.


----------



## Symlus (Jun 26, 2013)

AlexInsane said:


> What a discerning palate you have! You're still eating cancer, though.


I know. It's just that I stay awake until 7-8 AM, and I just want food then, and McDonald's breakfast is easy and quick.


----------



## TeenageAngst (Jun 26, 2013)

You're looking at a man who, while watching Supersize Me, was thinking "man I could use some fries and a Coke."


----------



## Ley (Jun 26, 2013)

Grimfang999 said:


> Im goign to be blunt, shock tactics and baseline ethics are not gonna work for people that enjoy meat. Give them legitimate reason on how it effects them. Im attempting to restrict my meat consumption not for simple reasons of "OH GOD THOSE POOR ANIMALS" ethics, but rather for environmental reasons.
> 
> Real reason why not to eat at mcdonalds: Their beef is produced from mass-production cattle ranching causing mass deforestation to and impairing regrowth for Jungles and Rainforests around the world. Not only does this cause rapid extinction of species, but it also increases carbon emmissions into the atmosphere with massively reduced means of reconversion to oxygen, thus increasing the rate of global warming. Cattle Ranching is responsible for as much as 70% of all deforestation which takes place, and thus dramatically worsens humanities carbon footprint.
> 
> ...



OP, if you approached things as such, you'd get somewhere a lot faster.

And, that was beautifully concise, I applaud ye.


----------



## CaptainCool (Jun 26, 2013)

It's actually kinda alright here in Germany in terms of quality. The salad is real salad and the meat is actual meat. It still tasts like shit though


----------



## Kalmor (Jun 26, 2013)

Rarely. Pretty much the only times I go are when I'm out with friends and they want to go.


----------



## Zabrina (Jun 26, 2013)

I haven't eaten there in about two years, besides a smoothie.


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (Jun 26, 2013)

Seeing as I don't eat meat other than seafood the only thing I'll get if I were at Mcdonalds would be the fillet-o-fish. Quite nice, actually. Although that said I haven't been to Mcdonalds for about 4 years.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jun 26, 2013)

Don't forget people have McJobs and if they need to go out to eat for lunch because they 
1. forgot their lunch
2. Their lunch can die in a hellish fire 
3. They have that asshole coworker that steals people's lunches. 
McDonalds is convenient and an affordable solution.


----------



## SiriusWolf (Jun 26, 2013)

Yes the meat industry is terrible. Have you seen the videos of animals being skinned alive and then tossed in a pile? Instead of bitching about it online get involved and spread some useful meaningful information. Trying to shock people into believing the same as you will never work and probably drives far more people away than it wins over. Come back with some facts and backed up sources and people may take you seriously.

Like someone else said you want it to change be the change you want in the world.


----------



## Foxweard (Jun 26, 2013)

Rarely do I bother with it; Subway's options are slightly healthier. I think the last time I had one was, what, four or five months ago?


----------



## Aetius (Jun 26, 2013)

Aleu said:


> Or just have the McGangBang
> 
> McChicken  + McDouble
> 
> Though it's best with a Big Mac from my experience. Love dat sauce



I heard that the McGangbang is fake.

Source -Pissed off people who actually tried it.


----------



## Aleu (Jun 26, 2013)

Serbia Strong said:


> I heard that the McGangbang is fake.
> 
> Source -Pissed off people who actually tried it.


wtf is fake about it?


----------



## Aetius (Jun 26, 2013)

Aleu said:


> wtf is fake about it?



There is a great chance that many Mcdonalds locations don't know about it.


----------



## Cain (Jun 26, 2013)

Burger King's better.
In every way.
Even the mascot is better.

Also everyone saying about how Subway is the shit, YOU AIN'T EVER TASTED CHARLEY'S GRILLED SUBS MMK.
Fucking tastiest subs I've ever tasted.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 26, 2013)

It would be a shame if the ramblings of a concern troll undermined the reception of the actually rather strong case against some of the activities of the Fast Food industry.


----------



## Inciatus (Jun 26, 2013)

Serbia Strong said:


> I heard that the McGangbang is fake.
> 
> Source -Pissed off people who actually tried it.


Probably depends where you go and even when you go. Some of the people know about it here so sometimes you can get it other times you cannot.


----------



## Machine (Jun 26, 2013)

Boo-fucking-hoo.

Humans are animals, and animals eat other animals.

Also, PETA murders dogs.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 26, 2013)

Whilst animals do kill other animals, it's a rare species in geological history that can replace around 90% of the mass of _all other vertebrates_ with livestock.


----------



## Inciatus (Jun 26, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> Whilst animals do kill other animals, it's a rare species in geological history that can replace around 90% of the mass of _all other vertebrates_ with livestock.


Aren't we amazing?

Also Arby's curly fries are much better than mcdonald's's fries.


----------



## Aetius (Jun 26, 2013)

Cain said:


> Burger King's better.
> In every way.
> Even the mascot is better.
> 
> ...



Im sorry I have to say this.

Carls Jr > Mcdonalds > Burger King


----------



## Machine (Jun 26, 2013)

My mom's breaded chicken > everything.

But I still eat McDonald's now and then because I love fries.


----------



## Inciatus (Jun 26, 2013)

Serbia Strong said:


> Im sorry I have to say this.
> 
> Carls Jr > Mcdonalds > Burger King


Are Carls Jr and Hardees the same thing except for red vs green burrito?


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 26, 2013)

Inciatus said:


> Aren't we amazing?



The best part is, that it's only the 'insane' segment of society which is willing to reduce consumption. For the rest of us 'yum yum' is enough reason to pretend there's nothing wrong.


----------



## Inciatus (Jun 26, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> The best part is, that it's only the 'insane' segment of society which is willing to reduce consumption. For the rest of us 'yum yum' is enough reason to pretend there's nothing wrong.


*hoarks down various cheap meatstuffs*
There's nothing wrong don't be silly


----------



## HipsterCoyote (Jun 26, 2013)

Are we not allowed to say "nazi"? Why is there an asterisk?


----------



## Willow (Jun 26, 2013)

Cain said:


> Burger King's better.
> In every way.
> Even the mascot is better.


I guess Burger King is better if you like eating charcoal


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 26, 2013)

HipsterCoyote said:


> Are we not allowed to say "nazi"? Why is there an asterisk?



My guess is the people who designed the post found that mentioning the word 'nazi' in full increased the chance of being banned significantly.


----------



## Aetius (Jun 26, 2013)

Inciatus said:


> Are Carls Jr and Hardees the same thing except for red vs green burrito?



You eastern barbarians call it "hardees"

Bah!


----------



## Machine (Jun 26, 2013)

HipsterCoyote said:


> Are we not allowed to say "nazi"? Why is there an asterisk?


Someone doesn't want to be offensive? :V


----------



## Aetius (Jun 26, 2013)

HipsterCoyote said:


> Are we not allowed to say "nazi"? Why is there an asterisk?



Because obviously if you say the full word, you have the chance to summon Hitler from the depths of hell.


----------



## Aleu (Jun 26, 2013)

Serbia Strong said:


> There is a great chance that many Mcdonalds locations don't know about it.


that's cuz you don't order it like that.

Just get the items then put them together.


----------



## AlexInsane (Jun 26, 2013)

Aleu said:


> that's cuz you don't order it like that.
> 
> Just get the items then put them together.



BITCH ARE YOU FOR REAL?!

Nowai. Fast food = no makey your own foodees. If you're going to do that, you might as well just stay at home and do it yourself instead of messing around in your car and getting all dirty. 

Anyway, for my money, there's nothing like a Veggie Delite sub from Subway. Plus, it's dead cheap without the meat. Meat is heavy stuff, it really is, and if you go without for long enough when you look at meat all you see is fat.


----------



## Aleu (Jun 26, 2013)

AlexInsane said:


> BITCH ARE YOU FOR REAL?!
> 
> Nowai. Fast food = no makey your own foodees. If you're going to do that, you might as well just stay at home and do it yourself instead of messing around in your car and getting all dirty.


You're not making it. Jesus fucking christ. It's no different from people mixing their peas with their mashed potatoes (therefore ruining their mashed potatoes).

And you're not supposed to eat while driving anyway.

What the fuck is this? A female FLORIDA driver schooling someone on driving safety.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 26, 2013)

I was under the impression he was eating in a parked car, a hypothetical one of course.


----------



## AlexInsane (Jun 26, 2013)

I didn't say you were making it in a moving vehicle, but really, deconstructing your meal and putting it back together? Why bother?


----------



## Aleu (Jun 26, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> I was under the impression he was eating in a parked car, a hypothetical one of course.


Then why not just eat inside?


AlexInsane said:


> I didn't say you were making it in a moving vehicle, but really, deconstructing your meal and putting it back together? Why bother?


It's not even deconstructing. Lift the bun, insert sandwich, close bun.
Holy fuck it's not that hard.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 26, 2013)

Back to the topic though, whether or not you agree with the OP, we really should be better consumers than we are. The amount of fast food consumed, such as Maccy D's isn't just a strain on agriculture, but we also often over eat it to the detriment of our own health. 

If you end up shortening the life expectancy of human civilisation by a couple of centuries, not a great deal in the bubble of your own life will have changed. If you get fat, huge changes in your personal bubble occur- and it's surprising that so many of us aren't put off by at least that; it is after all the selfish option. x3


----------



## Edge-chan (Jun 26, 2013)

From the video: "Meet Your Meat is a documentary about factory farming created by People for the E-"







To be fair, I rarely eat to McDonals since I love to cook my own food. But when I do go to eat fast food, I preffer a burger from TGI Friday.


----------



## HipsterCoyote (Jun 26, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> My guess is the people who designed the post found that mentioning the word 'nazi' in full increased the chance of being banned significantly.



That is extremely h*m*sexual.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 26, 2013)

It also might be a deliberate mistake, because it makes the bot appear prone to human error.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jun 26, 2013)

Well I watched the entire video.
What a load of exceptions and bad practices put up as representatives of the entire industry.
This world would not work the way Peta wishes it did.


----------



## Heliophobic (Jun 26, 2013)

slenderjoe said:


> n*zi



Did you seriously just censor the word "nazi"?

*AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA*

Holy shit.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 26, 2013)

The woods are just being missed for the trees here.


----------



## Aleu (Jun 26, 2013)

whatever the case it's making me crave mcdonalds even more.


----------



## Edge-chan (Jun 26, 2013)

Aleu said:


> whatever the case it's making me crave mcdonalds even more.



Same here... but I preffer way more Burger King.


----------



## Teal (Jun 26, 2013)

Now I want one of those dollar menu spicy sandwiches.


----------



## Aleu (Jun 26, 2013)

Edge-chan said:


> Same here... but I preffer way more Burger King.


Even more so, Hardees. 

Their mushroom and swiss burgers are just so amazing.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jun 26, 2013)

You people disappoint me...
Chick-Fil-A.


----------



## Aleu (Jun 26, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> You people disappoint me...
> Chick-Fil-A.


The christian organization that sponsored anti-gay proponents? You disgust me :V


----------



## Jaseface (Jun 26, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> You people disappoint me...
> Chick-Fil-A.


Thank you XoPachi I just read through the whole thing wondering why no one mentioned Chik-Fil-A since that is like a gift from the chicken gods.


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (Jun 26, 2013)

Dear god, those comments on the video in the OP are some of the most obnoxious things I've ever read. Here's a few examples...

_"Eating meat is a crime. There's nothing more to say."_ [top comment]
_
"Q: What is Wrong with Us? A: We Eat Meat and Abuse Animals Every Single Day  
Q: Why do we eat meat? A: I Don't Why Should You?"_

_"Eating meat, no matter how or where it was raised is still unethical."_  [this one got 18 likes, by the way]


----------



## Azure (Jun 26, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> The best part is, that it's only the 'insane' segment of society which is willing to reduce consumption. For the rest of us 'yum yum' is enough reason to pretend there's nothing wrong.


the water table and sustainable, humane farm operations of all kinds thank you. ive pretty much banned fast food from my life, because frankly, it tastes like shit, is overpriced as all get out, and its made of questionable things. and all the overpumping and gene splicing is going to catch up to us one day. when the apocalypse comes, all those tasty burgers will be part of why. eat it up, chuckleheads.


----------



## idejtauren (Jun 26, 2013)

Because it's my money I do what I want.


----------



## AlexInsane (Jun 26, 2013)

Aleu said:


> The christian organization that sponsored anti-gay proponents? You disgust me :V



I agree. You might not agree with their political agendas, but the fact remains that buying their products furthers the anti-gay crusaders. Just get KFC instead.


----------



## Kalmor (Jun 26, 2013)

Sutekh_the_Destroyer said:


> Dear god, those comments on the video in the OP are some of the most obnoxious things I've ever read. Here's a few examples...
> 
> _"Eating meat is a crime. There's nothing more to say."_ [top comment]
> _
> ...


*massive facepalm*

But yeah, the factory stuff isn't very nice. We make use of the local butcher down the road. The meat there is literally ten million times better.


----------



## Mayonnaise (Jun 26, 2013)

You don't like free drink refills and internet, OP?


----------



## SiriusWolf (Jun 26, 2013)

Serbia Strong said:


> Im sorry I have to say this.
> 
> Carls Jr > Mcdonalds > Burger King



Thix x 2 Nothing beats a double western bacon burger :droooll:


----------



## Aleu (Jun 26, 2013)

AlexInsane said:


> I agree. You might not agree with their political agendas, but the fact remains that buying their products furthers the anti-gay crusaders. Just get KFC instead.


I actually don't mind Chik-Fil-A because, while THEY further anti-gay crusaders, the drink products they buy do the opposite. So in a way it cancels itself out.
But OMG KFC is the shit. Double-downs <3 The mashed potato bowls <33 WHEN THEY ACTUALLY TOPPED IT WITH BACON OMG WHY'D THEY STOP DOING THAT ;~;

brb, getting KFC


----------



## Ansitru (Jun 26, 2013)

You know what is an awesome burger-place? *Beck's Prime. *Their TKO-burger is de-li-cious.
The only problem? They only have a place open in Houston Texas so I've only had their burgers twice, when I was visiting family. Plane-tickets are expensive, yo. :C


----------



## Edge-chan (Jun 26, 2013)

Aleu said:


> Even more so, Hardees.
> 
> Their mushroom and swiss burgers are just so amazing.



Now I carve some TGI Friday's burger with bacon. Its like eating a piece of heaven.


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (Jun 26, 2013)

I find it ironic how this thread started off saying fast food restaurants were bad, but now we're all talking about why we love these fast food restaurants.


----------



## benignBiotic (Jun 26, 2013)

I'm a vegetarian so I don't  

FUCKDonalds (and the meat industry).


----------



## Machine (Jun 26, 2013)

Sutekh_the_Destroyer said:


> I find it ironic how this thread started off saying fast food restaurants were bad, but now we're all talking about why we love these fast food restaurants.


It's great.

Not like this thread had content; OP just decided to pop in and totally gave away his position as a spy for People Eating Tasty Animals.

So we're experiencing a derailment. A _tasty_ derailment.


----------



## Gnarl (Jun 26, 2013)

Those of us who were raised on a farm and had to grow our own and butcher it, hey, buy local sounds pretty good! I usually just get the fries and maybe the big and tastey or 2 or 3.


----------



## AlexInsane (Jun 26, 2013)

Buy local = "Enjoy this prime beef I had an intimate sexual relationship with three days ago."


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 26, 2013)

AlexInsane said:


> Buy local = "Enjoy this prime beef I had an intimate sexual relationship with three days ago."



._. 


No, really?

less travel
less storage
less chance of contamination from mega herd conditions

If you're going to eat meat, buy local produce. In fact buy local produce as much as you can whether meat eater or vegetarian.


----------



## Inciatus (Jun 26, 2013)

AlexInsane said:


> I agree. You might not agree with their political agendas, but the fact remains that buying their products furthers the anti-gay crusaders. Just get KFC instead.


Or some popeye's


----------



## Grimfang999 (Jun 26, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> ._.
> 
> 
> No, really?
> ...



Not to mention the reduced carbon footprint local source has as well.


----------



## Zenia (Jun 26, 2013)

I eat at McDonalds like... twice a year. I've only ever liked one thing on their menu. Filet o Fish. I will continue to eat it (sometimes) because it is tasty.


----------



## Vukasin (Jun 26, 2013)

McDonalds is cheap and tasty, so I continue to eat it.


----------



## AlexInsane (Jun 26, 2013)

Vukasin said:


> McDonalds is cheap and tasty, so I continue to eat it.



I imagine anything would taste good when you batter it with lard and deep fry it in oil, coat it in salt, and drown it in ranch dressing.

For fuck's sake, you could feed people old newspapers at McDonald's with that kind of logic. What am I saying - they probably already do.


----------



## veeno (Jun 26, 2013)

Mcdonalds taste like shit.

Eat arbys kids.


----------



## AlexInsane (Jun 26, 2013)

veeno said:


> Mcdonalds taste like shit.
> 
> Eat arbys kids.



Yes, eat Arby's instead. Eat meat that not only looks an old chamois cloth but tastes about as appealing as well. Eat roast beef that, in all likelihood, is neither roasted nor beefy. Eat meat that looks as though it was poured from an industrial grade cement mixer into a deli meat-shaped mold.


----------



## Azure (Jun 26, 2013)

Vukasin said:


> McDonalds is cheap and tasty, so I continue to eat it.


salt is kind of a one note flavor


----------



## AlexInsane (Jun 26, 2013)

Azure said:


> salt is kind of a one note flavor



Try mixing it with stuff, like cocaine or jalapeno peppers. That'll improve the flavor.

Actually, forget the cocaine. It's probably too expensive to bother eating. A steak would be more filling.


----------



## veeno (Jun 26, 2013)

AlexInsane said:


> Yes, eat Arby's instead. Eat meat that not only looks an old chamois cloth but tastes about as appealing as well. Eat roast beef that, in all likelihood, is neither roasted nor beefy. Eat meat that looks as though it was poured from an industrial grade cement mixer into a deli meat-shaped mold.


You just ruined arbys for me.


----------



## AlexInsane (Jun 26, 2013)

veeno said:


> You just ruined arbys for me.



I'm glad my existence has actually contributed to something positive.


----------



## veeno (Jun 26, 2013)

Fuck it.

Eat krystal burger


----------



## K.A.I.S.E.R- X (Jun 26, 2013)

The amount of waste runoff from the chicken farms is unbelievable and disgusting. For that alone I would opt out of eating from McDonalds. It it unbelievably inhumane what they do in order to raise profits for shitty, unhealthy, mediocre food.


----------



## Azure (Jun 26, 2013)

AlexInsane said:


> Try mixing it with stuff, like cocaine or jalapeno peppers. That'll improve the flavor.
> 
> Actually, forget the cocaine. It's probably too expensive to bother eating. A steak would be more filling.


well with a steak, when you season it with some salt, you are actually doing science. because it pulls out the moisture in the meat, and then redistributes it more evenly. so when you flop it on the grill or under the broiler and actually bother to cook it properly and let it rest, you will have a moist, tender, perfectly seasoned piece of meat. this of course doesnt apply to ground meat byproduct pressed betwixt a superheated teflon sheet and a grill so nasty, i wouldnt force my worst enemy to eat off of it.


----------



## SiriusWolf (Jun 26, 2013)

^ i had a delicious local market steak tonight and it was fuckin perfect! i don't care what anyone says i'm going to eat meat till the day i die. All local though i have to avoid fast food for 90% of the time due to my stomach being all defunct :C


----------



## Vaelarsa (Jun 26, 2013)

I just wish McDonalds hadn't gotten rid of their angus mushroom and swiss burgers. Those were the best thing they've ever carried.

I want some snack wraps, now.


----------



## veeno (Jun 26, 2013)

Vaelarsa said:


> I just wish McDonalds hadn't gotten rid of their angus mushroom and swiss burgers. Those were the best thing they've ever carried.
> 
> I want some snack wraps, now.


Does McDonalds still have wraps?


----------



## Toshabi (Jun 26, 2013)

McChicken. Yum

Angus. Yum (RIP)

McNuggest. Meh

McDoubles. No


----------



## Aleu (Jun 26, 2013)

veeno said:


> Does McDonalds still have wraps?


Yes


----------



## Inciatus (Jun 26, 2013)

veeno said:


> Mcdonalds taste like shit.
> 
> Eat arbys kids.


I love their curly fries.


----------



## AlexInsane (Jun 26, 2013)

Aleu said:


> Yes



And they're just as overpriced and insubstantial as ever. 

Here's what you do instead:

Buy a bag of salad.
Buy grilled chicken strips.
Buy tortillas. 

Make them yourself for a fraction of the price, with more substance, without having to drive anywhere. Tadaa.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jun 26, 2013)

In-N-Out :9


----------



## Vaelarsa (Jun 26, 2013)

veeno said:


> Does McDonalds still have wraps?


They do. 
I just don't have the money and a ride to go get some. Lol.

If it wasn't so late, I could walk. But I'm not walking through no ghetto at no 8:30 at night.



AlexInsane said:


> And they're just as overpriced and insubstantial as ever.
> 
> Here's what you do instead:
> 
> ...


Considering the only grocery store within walking distance is Albertsons, that's more than a $10 difference.
Plus, I'd need ranch and cheese, as well.


----------



## Aleu (Jun 26, 2013)

AlexInsane said:


> And they're just as overpriced and insubstantial as ever.
> 
> Here's what you do instead:
> 
> ...


Or just go to Taco Bell :v


----------



## Saga (Jun 26, 2013)

Vaelarsa said:


> If it wasn't so late, I could walk. But I'm not walking through no ghetto at no 8:30 at night.


Pffft

Just do the lean, be hooder than the hoods who wanna rob you IN DA HOOD YO


----------



## Inciatus (Jun 26, 2013)

Aleu said:


> Or just go to Taco Bell :v


It looks the same going in as it does out so you can re-eat if you want!


----------



## Azure (Jun 26, 2013)

Aleu said:


> Or just go to Taco Bell :v


hmmm lets do some math

1 pound of chicken breast- 1.99

10 pack of tortillas- 1.99

8oz of cheese of any variety, shredded- 1.99

basic soft taco

6 bucks

and you can make

like

tons of tacos

six dollar combo meal at taco bell

pile o shit

but of course this is america, and food ignorance and lack of effort or caring go hand in hand

enjoy your not meat


----------



## Catilda Lily (Jun 26, 2013)

Welp, now I want some Micky D's.  Anyone want me to grab them something while I'm there?


----------



## Saiko (Jun 26, 2013)

catilda lily said:


> Welp, now I want some Micky D's.  Anyone want me to grab them something while I'm there?


If you don't mind being a dear and driving it down to Mississippi. c:

*has never had micky d's* x.x


----------



## Aleu (Jun 26, 2013)

Azure said:


> hmmm lets do some math
> 
> 1 pound of chicken breast- 1.99
> 
> ...


Hahaha I WISH chicken here was 1.99


----------



## Catilda Lily (Jun 26, 2013)

Saiko said:


> If you don't mind being a dear and driving it down to Mississippi. c:
> 
> *has never had micky d's* x.x



Hmmm, tempting but I don't think it would taste good on a car trip that long.


----------



## Azure (Jun 26, 2013)

Aleu said:


> Hahaha I WISH chicken here was 1.99


yeah it probably is

as long as you dont shop at the gas station

even so

the point stands that making your own food is infinitely cheaper than buying it from a fast food restaurant


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Jun 27, 2013)

Azure said:


> hmmm lets do some math
> 
> 1 pound of chicken breast- 1.99



Lolwut?

You seem to be missing a footnote there for the fact that the only way you're getting chicken for 1.99 a pound is if you're buying the whole damn bird and planning on butchering it yourself. Even then that pound isn't all breast meat. That's including bones, dark meat, thigh, wing, and likely giblets as well.  To expect the average American to sit down with a bird and butcher it themselves is ridiculous. Most people who buy a whole bird just stuff it in the oven whole and carve it like a turkey, not for use in tacos. 

If you want a pound of breast meat without having to look up various You Tube videos on how to butcher a chicken, you're going to drop closer to $3.40 a pound for boneless, skinless breasts.  Let's be real here.

Also your cheese price is off. That's more likely $2.99 for an 8 oz. package of shredded cheese. You'd get more bang for you buck if you bought a 16 oz. block and shredded it yourself.  Remember, the more processed it is, the more it costs. 

So you're really low-balling your figures there.


----------



## Inciatus (Jun 27, 2013)

Term_the_Schmuck said:


> Lolwut?
> 
> You seem to be missing a footnote there for the fact that the only way you're getting chicken for 1.99 a pound is if you're buying the whole damn bird and planning on butchering it yourself. Even then that pound isn't all breast meat. That's including bones, dark meat, thigh, wing, and likely giblets as well.  To expect the average American to sit down with a bird and butcher it themselves is ridiculous. Most people who buy a whole bird just stuff it in the oven whole and carve it like a turkey, not for use in tacos.
> 
> If you want a pound of breast meat without having to look up various You Tube videos on how to butcher a chicken, you're going to drop closer to $3.40 a pound for boneless, skinless breasts.  Let's be real here.


Yes but then you actually get some of that delicious dark meat.


----------



## Aleu (Jun 27, 2013)

Inciatus said:


> Yes but then you actually get some of that delicious dark meat.


That's the worst part of the meat


----------



## Fernin (Jun 27, 2013)

Having worked in a couple McDonalds at various points in time and in different states, I will say, never again. I stopped eating there after the first one I worked at, but I didn't think it was as disgusting at the other restaurants. I was wrong. I won't eat there because their food is foul, and the majority of them have a general level of hygiene on par with a public bathroom. Ironically, I had the exact opposite experiance when I worked at BK, I've worked in 2 (on in Washington, the other in Colorado), and they were the cleanest tightest run kitchen's I'd ever seen outside of a fine restaurant.


----------



## Azure (Jun 27, 2013)

oh hey look its term again with a whole host of lulzy opinions with nothing to back them up


Term_the_Schmuck said:


> Lolwut?
> 
> You seem to be missing a footnote there for the fact that the only way you're getting chicken for 1.99 a pound is  just stuff it in the oven whole and carve it like a turkey, not for use in tacos. if you're buying the whole damn bird and planning on butchering it yourself. Even then that pound isn't all breast meat. That's including bones, dark meat, thigh, wing, and likely giblets as well. To expect the average American to sit down with a bird and butcher it themselves is ridiculous. Most people who buy a whole bird


well to be real bro, a whole fryer costs .99 cents here in my area. and to butcher a chicken, really? simplest fucking thing on earth. you can do it literally in under a minute, and it involves all of looking up a youtube video, and making 3-4 cuts, maybe an extra 3-4 if you want the meat off the bone. or you could look at your supermarket flyer for sales. chicken is on sale here every week for just about 1.99 a pound for the store brand, fresh. 


Term_the_Schmuck said:


> If you want a pound of breast meat without having to look up various You Tube videos on how to butcher a chicken, you're going to drop closer to $3.40 a pound for boneless, skinless breasts.  Let's be real here.


lets be real bro, you live in an overpriced shithole



Term_the_Schmuck said:


> Also your cheese price is off. That's more likely $2.99 for an 8 oz. package of shredded cheese. You'd get more bang for you buck if you bought a 16 oz. block and shredded it yourself.  Remember, the more processed it is, the more it costs.


ive seen it lower than 1.59. for brand name shit. of course the block is cheaper, by about maybe 10-20 cents, 50 on the high end? i was going for ease of use to illustrate how silly it is to drop the price of 5 or six meals on one. 



Term_the_Schmuck said:


> So you're really low-balling your figures there.


and you are highballing the fuck out of them.


----------



## Inciatus (Jun 27, 2013)

Well certain places are more expensive than others. I think fast food chains are generally about the same price so some places it might be worthwhile while others not.



Aleu said:


> That's the worst part of the meat


Then you can have the light meat and I the dark meat.


----------



## Aleu (Jun 27, 2013)

A fryer being .99? Fuck are you on about? That's $20 here.

Not to mention the price of the oil being about $3.50


----------



## Vaelarsa (Jun 27, 2013)

Cheese at Albertsons (just plain, generic cheese) is like $5 - 8.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Jun 27, 2013)

I like how OP kinda disappeared. It amuses me.


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Jun 27, 2013)

Azure said:


> oh hey look its term again with a whole host of lulzy opinions with nothing to back them up
> 
> and you are highballing the fuck out of them.



It's called The Bureau of Labor Statistics, bro. Average costs in the US for everything from poultry to cheese. Read up.

Some of us don't dumpster dive for "fresh" 99 cent chicken.

Also have you gotten thicker since the last time we spoke?  I believe you're the one who tends to make unsubstantiated claims without backing them up without evidence. C'mon Azure you can do better than that.


----------



## AlexInsane (Jun 27, 2013)

Vaelarsa said:


> Cheese at Albertsons (just plain, generic cheese) is like $5 - 8.



What, like, SLICED cheese? 

That people EAT? You know, not the other kind, the kind you obviously have, which are meant to be displayed as centerpieces at parties rich people throw.

You must mean per pound, but who buys their cheese in pounds? If you're going through a pound of cheese in a week, you need help. Like, perhaps, being escorted away from the dairy coolers in stores help.


----------



## Teal (Jun 27, 2013)

Where the fuck do you live Azure? The cheese is $9 here and the chicken (for a whole bird) is like $5 on a good day.


----------



## Willow (Jun 27, 2013)

I don't think Azure lives in the same world as we do.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Jun 27, 2013)

AlexInsane said:


> What, like, SLICED cheese?
> 
> That people EAT? You know, not the other kind, the kind you obviously have, which are meant to be displayed as centerpieces at parties rich people throw.
> 
> You must mean per pound, but who buys their cheese in pounds? If you're going through a pound of cheese in a week, you need help. Like, perhaps, being escorted away from the dairy coolers in stores help.


Sliced or shredded.

No, not per pound.
Just for like a single normal pack of cheese.


----------



## Teal (Jun 27, 2013)

Question to all who have worked fast food. Which places had the worst experiences and which were the best?


----------



## Aleu (Jun 27, 2013)

Teal said:


> Question to all who have worked fast food. Which places had the worst experiences and which were the best?


Pizza Hut was the worst. Hands down. Period. No contest.

Taco Bell was the best.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Jun 27, 2013)

I just go there for the ketchup.


----------



## Falaffel (Jun 27, 2013)

People are susceptible to ads and other crazy nonsense that tells them Mc Donald's is good.


----------



## AlexInsane (Jun 27, 2013)

Vaelarsa said:


> Sliced or shredded.
> 
> No, not per pound.
> Just for like a single normal pack of cheese.



Where in God's name do you live? Hawaii? Japan? Some island in the middle of the Pacific ocean where the people have bones through their noses?


----------



## Vaelarsa (Jun 27, 2013)

AlexInsane said:


> Where in God's name do you live? Hawaii? Japan? Some island in the middle of the Pacific ocean where the people have bones through their noses?


Colorado Springs.

Albertsons just happens to be an expensive pile of shit.


----------



## Seekrit (Jun 27, 2013)

McFlurry, McFlurry, McFlurry. McFlurry McFlurry? McFlurry!


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jun 27, 2013)

Seekrit said:


> McFlurry, McFlurry, McFlurry. McFlurry McFlurry? McFlurry!



McFlurry is like the only thing at maccies that doesn't have anything outright wrong with it.

It's also delish.


----------



## Seekrit (Jun 27, 2013)

Gibby said:


> McFlurry is like the only thing at maccies that doesn't have anything outright wrong with it.
> 
> It's also delish.



I had one of the caramel fudge ones last time and it was the best. Then we all went to a restaurant to eat real food.


----------



## Percy (Jun 27, 2013)

Gibby said:


> McFlurry is like the only thing at maccies that doesn't have anything outright wrong with it.
> 
> It's also delish.


Who the hell knows what they put in those things. They're alright in my book though.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jun 27, 2013)

I just had a mcdoobles chicy salad.  It was terrible.  Most of the chicken pieces had a shot ton of fat and gristle on them.  And their low fat dressing(balsamic vinaigrette)had more fat in it than the regular dressing of the same kind in my fridge.  Fffffuuuuuu mcshadys


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (Jun 27, 2013)

Mcdonalds is fucking horrible food ~Captain Obvious



I am sorry but, everything from them has some kind of chemical in it.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 27, 2013)

TheMetalVelocity said:


> Mcdonalds is fucking horrible food ~Captain Obvious
> 
> 
> 
> I am sorry but, everything from them has some kind of chemical in it.



Usually dihydrogen monoxide 

Yes I know.


----------



## Seekrit (Jun 27, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> Usually dihydrogen monoxide
> 
> Yes I know.



This mean you wouldn't go get a McFlurry with me? :3c


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (Jun 27, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> Usually dihydrogen monoxide
> 
> Yes I know.


 I get weird sleep issues whenever I have mcdonalds.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 27, 2013)

Seekrit said:


> This mean you wouldn't go get a McFlurry with me? :3c



We could go to the movies instead, and sit at the back, and then I'd yawn and put my arm around you and you would feel too awkward to say you didn't like it. 

But yeah, chemicals are not synonymous with carcinogens, I know what you meant tmv, I'm just a pedant, and in reference to other comments in this thread GM is not inherently some awful horrible thing that only dodgy food companies do either. Pesticides on the other hand, which often *are* carcinogens or poisons, *are* a bad thing.


----------



## Dreaming (Jun 27, 2013)

TheMetalVelocity said:


> Mcdonalds is fucking horrible food ~Captain Obvious
> 
> 
> 
> I am sorry but, everything from them has some kind of chemical in it.


... some people love the flavor of cheap chemicals apparently. Not gonna lie, nothing beats those quality Angus beef burgers they sell at those English pub chains, holy shit those are good stuff


----------



## Seekrit (Jun 27, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> We could go to the movies instead, and sit at the back, and then I'd yawn and put my arm around you and you would feel too awkward to say you didn't like it.



Like hell I would, any man who buys me ice cream is at_ least_ entitled to a groping.


----------



## Aleu (Jun 27, 2013)

Seekrit said:


> Like hell I would, any man who buys me ice cream is at_ least_ entitled to a groping.


I know what I'M doing if I ever visit the Land of Ire.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Jun 27, 2013)

TheMetalVelocity said:


> I am sorry but, everything from them has some kind of chemical in it.



And so does virtually all processed food. ~Captain Obvious


----------



## Seekrit (Jun 27, 2013)

Aleu said:


> I know what I'M doing if I ever visit the Land of Ire.



Just because I'm cheap doesn't mean I'm not quality~


----------



## Machine (Jun 27, 2013)

So, is OP coming back? :I


----------



## Bipolar Bear (Jun 27, 2013)

Machine said:


> So, is OP coming back? :I



Nnnnnope! Doesn't look like he is. Shame. :T


----------



## Falaffel (Jun 27, 2013)

Seekrit said:


> Like hell I would, any man who buys me ice cream is at_ least_ entitled to a groping.


Ugh. Whenever I buy people ice cream they get mad when I grab their junk. :c


----------



## M. LeRenard (Jun 27, 2013)

I noticed people bringing this up often, so I thought some of you may be interested to read this article about eating locally produced foods, and how it counter-intuitively may be worse for the environment than large-scale industrial practices.  Now, This may not apply to European countries, which are not nearly as geographically large as the US, but I don't know much about agriculture over there anyway.

In any case, give it a read.

Also, on topic, I think the last time I ate at a McDonald's was something like... maybe sophomore year of high school?  So that would be roughly ten years ago.  All I remember about it was that when I picked up the burger, this grease dripped out and solidified in roughly a microsecond into a little hump the texture of butter and color of a traffic cone.  There wasn't anything special about the burger other than that.  Just a weird little lump of brown something shoved in between two soggy wrinkled dumplings with two thin slices of pickle and some iceberg lettuce.
I guess I don't eat fast food much because it's just not very palatable or satisfying.  If I eat meat I'll either do it at a sit-down restaurant or buy it and prepare it myself.  Fast-food mystery meat just doesn't do it for me.
Oh, I should also mention, talking with someone from the beef business, I learned that Arby's beef actually comes from really old cows, basically cows that have too low a quality of muscle that they can't be sold for anything high-end like burgers or steaks.  One of the reasons they cut it so thin is because if it was cut any thicker you'd notice how tough and stringy it was.  But it does make for rather cheap sandwiches, and hey, it means that we're getting use out of every animal on the ranch.


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (Jun 27, 2013)

Falaffel said:


> Ugh. Whenever I buy people ice cream they get mad when I grab their junk. :c



Are you sure you didn't accidentally punch them in the balls ​instead?


----------



## Inciatus (Jun 27, 2013)

Seekrit said:


> This mean you wouldn't go get a McFlurry with me? :3c


I'll go with you.


----------



## Falaffel (Jun 27, 2013)

Sutekh_the_Destroyer said:


> Are you sure you didn't accidentally punch them in the balls ​instead?



I gave them a soft rub that's all.

I promise D:


----------



## AlexInsane (Jun 27, 2013)

Seekrit said:


> McFlurry, McFlurry, McFlurry. McFlurry McFlurry? McFlurry!



McSlurry, more like.

Honestly, I don't see what the attraction is to soft serve. That shit is nasty - it looks and tastes like frozen white-out. Give me a pint of Hagendaaz any day.


----------



## Seekrit (Jun 27, 2013)

Falaffel said:


> Ugh. Whenever I buy people ice cream they get mad when I grab their junk. :c



Soft touch, like soft serve.



Inciatus said:


> I'll go with you.



Goodness me this is so sudden. I'll fetch my jacket and groping trousers! c:



AlexInsane said:


> McSlurry, more like.
> 
> Honestly, I don't see what the attraction is to soft serve. That shit is nasty - it looks and tastes like frozen white-out. Give me a pint of Hagendaaz any day.



Have you_ ever_ had fun? With anything?


----------



## Aleu (Jun 27, 2013)

Seekrit said:


> Have you_ ever_ had fun? With anything?


This is his true identity


----------



## AlexInsane (Jun 27, 2013)

Aleu said:


> This is his true identity



Grumpy Cat is my irl role model.


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (Jun 27, 2013)

AlexInsane said:


> McSlurry, more like.
> 
> Honestly, I don't see what the attraction is to soft serve. That shit is nasty - it looks and tastes like frozen white-out. Give me a pint of Hagendaaz any day.



Whilst I agree Hagendaaz is amazingly tasty, I do think McFlurries are nice too - maybe not of the same calibre as Ben & Jerry's or Hagandaaz, but nice all the same.


----------



## Inciatus (Jun 27, 2013)

Sutekh_the_Destroyer said:


> Whilst I agree Hagendaaz is amazingly tasty, I do think McFlurries are nice too - maybe not of the same calibre as Ben & Jerry's or Hagandaaz, but nice all the same.


Their milkshakes are pretty good too.


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (Jun 27, 2013)

Inciatus said:


> Their milkshakes are pretty good too.



I don't think I've ever gotten a milkshake from there. Maybe I'll get one next time I go, which may be some time yet.


----------



## Aleu (Jun 27, 2013)

AlexInsane said:


> Grumpy Cat is my irl role model.


When I get back from work I'm going to make you a grumpy bear icon AND YOU WILL LIKE IT


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 27, 2013)

M. LeRenard said:


> I noticed people bringing this up often, so I thought some of you may be interested to read this article about eating locally produced foods, and how it counter-intuitively may be worse for the environment than large-scale industrial practices.  Now, This may not apply to European countries, which are not nearly as geographically large as the US, but I don't know much about agriculture over there anyway.
> 
> In any case, give it a read.
> 
> ...



I didn't know urban farming- or rather mega-city farming _was_ a practice, however the points this article has about transportation are appreciable. I'm not sure whether that applies to local agriculture like that where I live, as I live in a town of ~5-10k people surrounded by farms- so the watercress wheat and oil seed rape collected some 15km away may require less energy to transport than the same products grown in Germany or Spain even if it's not transported en mass. 
When I suggested local produce I wasn't suggesting people living in cities of 20 million heat up a greenhouse to grow vegetables, although in a more general case the article implies living in megacities is more efficient anyway. That may be correct; the ecosystems in europe are notoriously fractured because woodland, farms, residence and transport are all interspersed. The upside is that europeans somehow have a lower carbon footprint in spite of this, and I guess the much higher population density and extra millennium of very widespread felling and agriculture might skew the picture a bit.

On the subject of hydroponics however, using the _excess_ heat from buildings to warm hanging gardens [which is not useful for power generation and otherwise escapes or must be gotten rid of at a cost in order to maintain comfortable temperatures- for instance in underground train networks that overheat] and treated sewage could prove efficient.


----------



## Aetius (Jun 27, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> Usually dihydrogen monoxide
> 
> Yes I know.



Who cares about chemicals that are slowly going to kill me and deteriorate my body? I want my damn Super Star with cheese.

#YOLO


----------



## AlexInsane (Jun 27, 2013)

Aleu said:


> When I get back from work I'm going to make you a grumpy bear icon AND YOU WILL LIKE IT



That's so sweet that I feel like a diabetic in a coma.


----------



## VengeanceZ (Jun 27, 2013)

I don't eat at Mcdonalds.

I get a free meal at KFC if I work there for 6 hours a day. The cool thing is that I can make any type of burger I want, custom, any amount of lettuce, mayo, special bbq sauce or just bbq sauce, any chicken type, etc.

By the way did you know that they use special ordered syrup for their pepsi, tango and pepsi diet drinks that they mix with water. They're stored in these large boxes at the end of the kitchen. Interesting. Concentrated syrup. Must last them a long time.


----------



## Dreaming (Jun 27, 2013)

VengeanceZ said:


> By the way did you know that they use special ordered syrup for their pepsi, tango and pepsi diet drinks that they mix with water. They're stored in these large boxes at the end of the kitchen. Interesting. Concentrated syrup. Must last them a long time.


You mean that bag-in-box stuff? They can't even carbonate it properly, it always comes out flat


----------



## AlexInsane (Jun 27, 2013)

Dreaming said:


> You mean that bag-in-box stuff? They can't even carbonate it properly, it always comes out flat



Yeah, I'd have to agree - I've never had a soft drink from KFC that didn't taste like maple syrup and tap water mixed together.


----------



## Inciatus (Jun 27, 2013)

AlexInsane said:


> Yeah, I'd have to agree - I've never had a soft drink from KFC that didn't taste like maple syrup and tap water mixed together.


I like the taste of maple syrup and tap water mixed together.


----------



## Azure (Jun 27, 2013)

Term_the_Schmuck said:


> It's called The Bureau of Labor Statistics, bro. Average costs in the US for everything from poultry to cheese. Read up.
> 
> Some of us don't dumpster dive for "fresh" 99 cent chicken.
> 
> Also have you gotten thicker since the last time we spoke?  I believe you're the one who tends to make unsubstantiated claims without backing them up without evidence. C'mon Azure you can do better than that.


oh hey look, another ridiculous average brought to you by the US government.

it isnt dumpster dive, its fresh, 99 cents a pound in the store.

but you seem to be a tad thicker than last time, considering you numbers dont even match your link. even you can do better than that.


----------



## Jay-Hyaena (Jun 27, 2013)

While OP is a dumb, I do agree on the point that McDonald's food is only one step above rat poison in terms of food quality.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jun 27, 2013)

Jay-Hyaena said:


> While OP is a dumb, I do agree on the point that McDonald's food is only one step above rat poison in terms of food quality.


At least it's cheap and fast rat poison


----------



## Seekrit (Jun 27, 2013)

Wait there was an _OP_ in this thread? I thought Arshes was taking us all to Mickey D's!


----------



## Jay-Hyaena (Jun 27, 2013)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> At least it's cheap and fast rat poison


In the time it takes to explain your order to people that don't understand English I could have ramen finished and ready.


----------



## Inciatus (Jun 27, 2013)

Seekrit said:


> Wait there was an _OP_ in this thread? I thought Arshes was taking us all to Mickey D's!


Wait she's not!? Dammit Arshes!


----------



## Ansitru (Jun 27, 2013)

Jay-Hyaena said:


> In the time it takes to explain your order to people that don't understand English I could have ramen finished and ready.



As if those prepackaged noodles are any healthier.


----------



## Kord (Jun 27, 2013)

Everything in moderation


----------



## Seekrit (Jun 27, 2013)

Inciatus said:


> Wait she's not!? Dammit Arshes!



Wait, she's not? Arshes wtf I thought you were cool. 'Splain yerself woman >:c


----------



## AlexInsane (Jun 27, 2013)

Ansitru said:


> As if those prepackaged noodles are any healthier.



It's just salt and starch, compared to a McDonald's burger, with its amazing collection of chemicals that have to be kept in the dark lest they explode.


----------



## Aleu (Jun 27, 2013)

Azure said:


> oh hey look, another ridiculous average brought to you by the US government.
> 
> it isnt dumpster dive, its fresh, 99 cents a pound in the store.
> 
> but you seem to be a tad thicker than last time, considering you numbers dont even match your link. even you can do better than that.


Send that .99 cents chicken my way because it sure as hell not that cheap here


----------



## Azure (Jun 27, 2013)

Aleu said:


> Send that .99 cents chicken my way because it sure as hell not that cheap here


well i do have a surplus of freezer pack thingies

but the real question is will i got jail for being a terrorist because SALMONELLA BOMB


----------



## Seekrit (Jun 27, 2013)

Azure said:


> well i do have a surplus of freezer pack thingies
> 
> but the real question is will i got jail for being a terrorist because SALMONELLA BOMB



You are the most boring terrorist ever. At least give me anthrax or something, jeez.


----------



## AlexInsane (Jun 27, 2013)

Seekrit said:


> You are the most boring terrorist ever. At least give me anthrax or something, jeez.



I could give you syphilis, is that exciting enough for you?


----------



## Seekrit (Jun 27, 2013)

AlexInsane said:


> I could give you syphilis, is that exciting enough for you?



The fuck are you, Napoleon? EXCITE ME BRO.


----------



## Inciatus (Jun 27, 2013)

Seekrit said:


> The fuck are you, Napoleon? EXCITE ME BRO.


Dammit sekrit you beat me to it!

I'm sure you could just tour the bathrooms of mcdonald's. I'm sure there is some nice diseases in there.


----------



## Teal (Jun 27, 2013)

Azure said:


> oh hey look, another ridiculous average brought to you by the US government.
> 
> it isnt dumpster dive, *its fresh, 99 cents a pound in the store.*
> 
> but you seem to be a tad thicker than last time, considering you numbers dont even match your link. even you can do better than that.


 Once again, where the _fuck_ do you live?


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Jun 27, 2013)

Azure said:


> oh hey look, another ridiculous average brought to you by the US government.



Hahahaha. Azure you never stop being ridiculous. "Your source is too official and its made by the GUBMENT so it's not trustworthy."  Okay buddy. By the way, what have you backed up your claims with?  Oh yeah that's right, fucking nothing as usual.



> it isnt dumpster dive, its fresh, 99 cents a pound in the store.



Which I'm still calling bullshit on.  And since I wanna make sure you're not trying to move the goalposts, which regardless still wouldn't help your point, we're specifically talking about a pound of breast meat here. 



> but you seem to be a tad thicker than last time, considering you numbers dont even match your link. even you can do better than that.



Oh lawdy how could I ever say that a pound of boneless chicken breast meat was $3.40  when the website says that in the month of May 2013 it was on average $3.43 rounded up to the nearest penny?

Try harder bro.


----------



## Azure (Jun 27, 2013)

Teal said:


> Once again, where the _fuck_ do you live?


where do you live?

i live in the middle of fucking nowhere

so why is it so cheap i wonder?

there is nothing exceptional about the place i live, nor its weekly chicken sales


----------



## Azure (Jun 27, 2013)

Term_the_Schmuck said:


> blah blah blah


i will take a picture of it for you

and then i will demonstrate how to debone a chicken

VOILA!

99 cent breast meat punk


----------



## AlexInsane (Jun 28, 2013)

Azure lives in the mystical chicken land, where it grows on trees and the currency is corn.


----------



## Inciatus (Jun 28, 2013)

AlexInsane said:


> Azure lives in the mystical chicken land, where it grows on trees and the currency is corn.


Iowa? Well not the first part but the second sure.


----------



## Teal (Jun 28, 2013)

I live in the magical (fucking expensive) land of Arizona. Where we have water restrictions in Flagstaff but can water the freaking sidewalk in Phoenix.


----------



## slenderjoe (Aug 26, 2013)

So, here I am, the OP. And first of all, I'm not part of any organization, really, also I'm not multiple people (wtf)
I didnt actually expect any serious answers at the time the thread was created but I came back to only to ask you one last question:

Do you just:

A: Don't know what your burgers/chicken nuggets/whatever consist of

or

B: don't give a single fuck about it

It's B what always leaves me with the most disappointment, *especially* in this type of community, I mean, we 'love' animals, we draw animals, we dress as animals, we want to be like them and yet you dont care that about 170 millions of them are killed daily. How can this work together?


----------



## Arshes Nei (Aug 26, 2013)

slenderjoe said:


> It's B what always leaves me with the most disappointment, *especially* in this type of community, I mean, we 'love' animals, we draw animals, we dress as animals, we want to be like them and yet you dont care that about 170 millions of them are killed daily. How can this work together?



People love animals enough to eat them. Furries !=hippies.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Aug 26, 2013)

Furry =/= PETA, the ASPCA, or Animal Lovers Inc.
Furry = a fandom about anthropomorphic animal concepts.
This is not some kind of dumb moral bullshit group. It's just a bunch of stupid nerds being stupid nerds.

And stop this "we, we, we" shit.
You speak for no one but yourself. Your morals speak for no one but yourself.


----------



## Distorted (Aug 26, 2013)

I only go there when I don't have a lot of money. I've seen the documentary "Super-Size Me" three times, but I still walk into that place. For what reason, I do not know...


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Aug 26, 2013)

slenderjoe said:


> B: don't give a single fuck about it
> 
> It's B what always leaves me with the most disappointment, *especially* in this type of community, I mean, we 'love' animals, we draw animals, we dress as animals, we want to be like them and yet you dont care that about 170 millions of them are killed daily
> 
> well..



I do love animals, I do draw animals, I laugh at those who dress up as animals, and I sure as hell don't want to be like them. I'm sorry to break it to but animals are tasty. If you don't want to eat animals that's fine, it's your decision. But don't come to me with some holier than thou attitude and tell me how horrible a person I am because I eat a couple fucking McNugget's. 

People have always been primarily omnivores. If you can't deal with that than I'm sorry.



Distorted said:


> I only go there when I don't have a lot of  money. I've seen the documentary "Super-Size Me" three times, but I  still walk into that place. For what reason, I do not know...


If it makes you feel any better, Super Size Me was full of shit.


----------



## Dreaming (Aug 26, 2013)

slenderjoe said:


> It's B what always leaves me with the most disappointment, *especially* in this type of community, I mean, we 'love' animals, we draw animals, we dress as animals, we want to be like them and yet you dont care that about 170 millions of them are killed daily. How can this work together?


That's kinda generalizing really, considering that cheap-ass meats are the only option for some (usually cheap meats are the only affordable meals for low income families). I don't really know what you're expecting from "this type of community... I love red pandas, therefore I should care for the welfare of cows too! (??) If we gave a fuck all the time, the world would be a much more depressing place and it's already depressing as fuck


----------



## BennyBunnycorn (Aug 26, 2013)

slenderjoe said:


> So, here I am, the OP. And first of all, I'm not part of any organization, really, also I'm not multiple people (wtf)
> I didnt actually expect any serious answers at the time the thread was created but I came back to only to ask you one last question:
> 
> Do you just:
> ...



Sad world we live in, isn't it. The value of an animal's life alive to most people is equal to that of pond scum.


----------



## Dreaming (Aug 26, 2013)

BennyBunnycorn said:


> Sad world we live in, isn't it. The value of an animal's life alive to most people is equal to that of pond scum.


Lets see how these people react when they're given a bolt gun and asked to shoot their lunch in the head and rip its skin off, and then lets see how much they value an animal's life


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Aug 26, 2013)

McDonald's ROCKS baby....

Supersize Me anyday...


----------



## BennyBunnycorn (Aug 26, 2013)

Dreaming said:


> Lets see how these people react when they're given a bolt gun and asked to shoot their lunch in the head and rip its skin off, and then lets see how much they value an animal's life



Hmmmmmm. *sly face*


----------



## Vaelarsa (Aug 26, 2013)

Dreaming said:


> Lets see how these people react when they're given a bolt gun and asked to shoot their lunch in the head and rip its skin off, and then lets see how much they value an animal's life


Wasn't it DD that's mentioned using a bolt gun to cow heads, before?

I've ripped deer skin off, though.
Yummy yummy venison.


----------



## Inpw (Aug 26, 2013)

slenderjoe said:


> I mean, we 'love' animals, we draw animals, we dress as animals, we want to be like them and yet you dont care that about 170 millions of them are killed daily. How can this work together?



WTF? We are omnivorous humans, you do realise this? Not dissing any vegans but seriously. 

BTW if I took my fursona that seriously I would only eat raw meat anyways.


----------



## Llamapotamus (Aug 26, 2013)

It's funny, cuz I had McDonald's for lunch today. I went before the big lunch rush, so service was fast and I rather enjoyed the meal. Large 2 cheeseburger meal, with just the cheese and leaf lettuce. $6.13 after tax
One of my coworkers was complaining that he went to Burger King and got a normal Whopper meal, and it cost $7.50. Felt great.
I'm looking forward to Wendy's tomorrow!


----------



## Lexicom (Aug 26, 2013)

I went to McDonalds the other day and ordered one of their wrap thingies.

I don't eat their burgers though, after what I heard what's in them.


----------



## Inpw (Aug 26, 2013)

Dreaming said:


> Lets see how these people react when they're given a bolt gun and asked to shoot their lunch in the head and rip its skin off, and then lets see how much they value an animal's life



Killed my first blesbok 11 years ago with a 30 06 rifle. For the initiation I had to cut out the liver and eat a section of it. I hate liver since this day. We skinned it and made biltong. (South-African beef jerky)

Back on topic.
I like Mcdonalds but it's not really what I refer to as food, more like a snack.


----------



## Edge-chan (Aug 26, 2013)

slenderjoe said:


> It's B what always leaves me with the most disappointment, *especially* in this type of community, I mean, we 'love' animals, we draw animals, we dress as animals, we want to be like them and yet you dont care that about 170 millions of them are killed daily. How can this work together?



Can I bet you never killed a spider/cockroach/fly before, right? After all insects in general aren't fluffy animals to protect or are disgusting . /no.

And hey, everybody knows what burgers/chicken nuggets/whatever consist of


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Aug 26, 2013)

I still do when I go with friends, but I've started to hate it and makes me feel sick for some hours after. I'm a victim from capitalism


----------



## Arshes Nei (Aug 26, 2013)

BennyBunnycorn said:


> Sad world we live in, isn't it. The value of an animal's life alive to most people is equal to that of pond scum.



With the way you reply to things, I think you're assuming the wrong thing about who people consider pond scum


----------



## mysticfyre (Aug 27, 2013)

I worked there for a year. Easy way to gain 20lbs. 

Other than that, the food gives me intestinal issues. Does anyone else notice that after eating there, you feel full and fat, then 3 hours later, you're starving?


----------



## Volkodav (Aug 27, 2013)

Vegans, vegetarians, and people who believe anything thrown out by PETA or Earthlings need a hard fucking slap of reality.


----------



## Rilvor (Aug 27, 2013)

Life requires death to move on, no surprise that it must occur on a daily basis in vast numbers. That is nature.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Aug 27, 2013)

You know what's better than cow meat?
Baby cow meat.


----------



## Hewge (Aug 27, 2013)

d.batty said:


> You know what's better than cow meat?
> Baby cow meat.



I like my baby cow meat on top of  innocent mother cow meat, wrapped in infant pig bacon, all with the saucy topping of tears of newborn lambs.

In a whole-grain bun. And a salad.


----------



## Mayfurr (Aug 27, 2013)

Maccas is still better than KFC though. The last KFC burger I had - just a couple of days ago, in fact - was the most underwhelming food experience since sampling an English kebab in Brighton while drunk. I swear the paper the KFC burger was wrapped in would have been more flavoursome.

Maccas is like Starbucks - it ain't the best, but it's _reliable_.

But Burger Fuel makes a much better burger. None of this "quarter-pounder" stuff - they do a _third-_pounder... and any company that makes a burger called "Bastard" is worthy of respect.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Aug 27, 2013)

You know what's worse than McDonalds? Flaming Hot Cheetos


----------



## Aleu (Aug 27, 2013)

slenderjoe said:


> B: don't give a single fuck about it
> 
> It's B what always leaves me with the most disappointment, *especially* in this type of community, I mean, we 'love' animals, we draw animals, we dress as animals, we want to be like them and yet you dont care that about 170 millions of them are killed daily. How can this work together?


I'm a wolf.
I eat meat.
So fuck you.


----------



## Jabberwocky (Aug 27, 2013)

I don't care. I am still eating my damn chicken nuggets.


----------



## DrDingo (Aug 27, 2013)

Though I don't actually like McDonalds restaurants that much, like many people I still enjoy the low price, good taste, and overall convenience of it all. It ain't gonna change easily, I love having a Subway meal every once in a while for example. On that note, is this something all fast food chains do? Just wondering whether it's unreasonable that everyone blames McDonald's over any other chain.


----------



## Aleu (Aug 27, 2013)

DrDingo said:


> Though I don't actually like McDonalds restaurants that much, like many people I still enjoy the low price, good taste, and overall convenience of it all. It ain't gonna change easily, I love having a Subway meal every once in a while for example. On that note, is this something all fast food chains do? Just wondering whether it's unreasonable that everyone blames McDonald's over any other chain.


I know KFC gets heat as well but other than that I've heard next to nothing.


----------



## Jabberwocky (Aug 27, 2013)

Aleu said:


> I know KFC gets heat as well but other than that I've heard next to nothing.



i agree. 
McDonald's gets a lot of shit. KFC used to get it for a while I remember that but its died down by a lot.
Probably because most of the KFC's in my city went out of business at one point.


----------



## benignBiotic (Aug 27, 2013)

Addiction and ease of access are good explanations. The foods are created to be addictive. They of course sell cheap too so anyone can pop in and grab some. It's a BS cycle.

I wish discipline were in style.


----------



## Ozriel (Aug 27, 2013)

Term_the_Schmuck said:


> My question is why do they asterisk the "a" in Nazi and then type out "fucking"?
> 
> .




Somehow in Germany, saying nazi is worse than saying fuck?


----------



## Arshes Nei (Aug 27, 2013)

Aleu said:


> I know KFC gets heat as well but other than that I've heard next to nothing.



Taco Bell actually got quite a bit of crap for their "taco meat" 

I also recall the big e-coli scare with Jack in the Box, it's still hard for me to go there to this day because the outbreak actually happened during the time I lived in the state most affected.

There were also quite a few Hep outbreaks with lettuce that hit the fast food industry.

Subway had the dick sandwich incident: http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2013/...ts-penis-on-bread-frozen-urine_n_3635174.html

Keep in mind most of the places use the same food processing facilities though they made be under different divisions.


----------



## Aleu (Aug 27, 2013)

Arshes Nei said:


> Taco Bell actually got quite a bit of crap for their "taco meat"
> 
> I also recall the big e-coli scare with Jack in the Box, it's still hard for me to go there to this day because the outbreak actually happened during the time I lived in the state most affected.
> 
> ...


The conversation was about cruelty to animals and 'BAW MEAT IS MURDER". Not general "mystery meat" nonsense.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Aug 27, 2013)

You didn't read that last sentence did you? Most of the meat is not some specialized facility, there's only so many places and most come from the same place just under different divisions. 

So groups have targeted places like Taco Bell, Jack In the Box and others I've mentioned not just because of the mystery meat but they would look at it as cruelty and that's why their quality also took a dive.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Aug 27, 2013)

Aleu said:


> The conversation was about cruelty to animals and 'BAW MEAT IS MURDER". Not general "mystery meat" nonsense.



Actually I think I remember the Taco Bell incident that he was talking about. It actually was people claiming that the "beef" in their beef tacos weren't actually beef but some other well mystery meat.


----------



## Toshabi (Aug 27, 2013)

McDonalds has a secret menu.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Aug 27, 2013)

Toshabi said:


> McDonalds has a secret menu.



It's not as cool as In And Out's menu. You know you like ordering Animal Style.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Aug 27, 2013)

I just ate Mccheezborgrs yesterday.
Edible and cheap. 
Could be worse, but hey, couldn't be cheaper.

And...secret menu?


----------



## Harbinger (Aug 27, 2013)

Glorious KFC master race.


----------



## Ji-Ji (Aug 27, 2013)

Free cheeseburger with meals with student card at maccies. I add it to a big mac and have this triple cheese beast. I am a fast food god.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Aug 27, 2013)

Ji-Ji said:


> Free cheeseburger with meals with student card at maccies. I add it to a big mac and have this triple cheese beast. I am a fast food god.


If you are a god, make this happen http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-t3h9qMLhPE


----------



## Ji-Ji (Aug 27, 2013)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> If you are a god, make this happen http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-t3h9qMLhPE




I actually want to.
Ive had a kilogram burger and lived, this would be my everest.
Coffeecup you have given my life purpose!


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 27, 2013)

Aleu said:


> The christian organization that sponsored anti-gay proponents? You disgust me :V



I missed this. I am unbiased. Chicken calls Pachi. Pachi responds. ;3;


----------



## Dreaming (Aug 27, 2013)

Ji-Ji said:


> I add it to a big mac and have this triple cheese beast


How are you still aliiiiiiiiiive


----------



## Echoshock (Aug 27, 2013)

At least McDonalds managed to avoid using horse meat in their burgers, and haven't started using these shit burgers yet.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Aug 27, 2013)

Piping in to say that I've seen video slaughter of cows/pigs/chickens...etc. From start to finish. These of course are of standard forms of slaughter and as someone who advocates treating animals properly even if they are meant to be food, seeing the process doesn't bother me. The shock things you see anti-meat people running around with is often involving minority practices, and when PETA is concerned, the abuse is often by peta moles who sneak it to abuse animals just to get video.

Now that said I personally don't see how people think McDonalds tastes good...but that is of course a different topic.


----------



## Ji-Ji (Aug 27, 2013)

Dreaming said:


> How are you still aliiiiiiiiiive


Because I am the world's worst superhero. My digestive system is superhuman.


----------



## Dreaming (Aug 27, 2013)

Echoshock said:


> and haven't started using these shit burgers yet.





> _To make swallowing the stool steaks a little bit easier, a nutty flavor was added using soy protein_



NO

I think I'll stick to McDonalds' burgers of death


----------



## TobyDingo (Aug 27, 2013)

It's cheap, convenient and doesn't taste that bad. It shall forever remain a fast food giant no matter what people say about it. People talk so much shit about it, nobody knows what to believe any more. I stopped drinking coke after that 'coke/water written comparison' thing that was going around for a while. So many nasty chemicals in that shit.


----------



## CaptainCool (Aug 27, 2013)

Trpdwarf said:


> Now that said I personally don't see how people think McDonalds tastes good...but that is of course a different topic.



So far I have been to McDonalds in Germany (since I live here), England, the Czech Republic and Japan. It tastes differently in all 4 countries and consistency and texture felt differently in all 4 countries as well. Like in the Czech Republic it wasn't as fat and oily and the taste was not as intense while in Japan in was very fat but the consistency of the meat was better.
Here in Germany it's kind of a mix. The food is moderately fat, the texture of the meat makes me very confident that I am actually eating meat 
So while it does have a rather extreme amount of calories in all 4 countries it actually tasted good and to me it seems like it's safe to eat.

I still prefer cooking for myself though. The only burger that I like is the Big Tasty with bacon. That sauce is amazing... Their french fries are also amazing but I didn't have those in a long ass time.


----------



## Seekrit (Aug 27, 2013)

Echoshock said:


> At least McDonalds managed to avoid using horse meat in their burgers, and haven't started using these shit burgers yet.



Why am I not surprised it was Japan that invented shit burgers.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Aug 27, 2013)

Trpdwarf said:


> Now that said I personally don't see how people think McDonalds tastes good...but that is of course a different topic.



I remember so many people including vegans saying how delicious the fries were until someone outed them on the fact they contain beef tallow  lol

Course the same for chicken nuggets, they contained beef tallow and often considered tasty before then.


----------



## benignBiotic (Aug 27, 2013)

Arshes Nei said:


> I remember so many people including vegans saying how delicious the fries were until someone outed them on the fact they contain beef tallow  lol


Heh. I was one of those for a while (vegetarian though). All I get at McD's, on the off chance that I visit, is apple pies. Watch we'll find out those contain chicken byproduct or some shit next.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Aug 27, 2013)

Arshes Nei said:


> I remember so many people including vegans saying how delicious the fries were until someone outed them on the fact they contain beef tallow  lol
> 
> Course the same for chicken nuggets, they contained beef tallow and often considered tasty before then.



I thought that was kind of hilarious. That said, I particularly never found their fries or nuggets to be tasty. The nuggets were always disgusting off tasting meat sacks with leathery skins. They never matched up to how good Wendy's nuggets are and when given a chance I'd say no to Mcnuggets. Fries...again I found the ones from Mcdonalds to be bitter tasting for some reason, and usually either underdone or overdone.

Of course I'm not big on fast food. I'll eat it once in 2-3 weeks these days.


----------



## Aleu (Aug 28, 2013)

Arshes Nei said:


> You didn't read that last sentence did you? Most of the meat is not some specialized facility, there's only so many places and most come from the same place just under different divisions.
> 
> So groups have targeted places like Taco Bell, Jack In the Box and others I've mentioned not just because of the mystery meat but they would look at it as cruelty and that's why their quality also took a dive.


I read it. It just had nothing to do with the conversation being about cruelty to animals like KFC and kicking chickens or something like that. Bringing in shit about E-Coli and mystery meat is irrelevant.


PastryOfApathy said:


> Actually I think I remember the Taco Bell incident that he was talking about. It actually was people claiming that the "beef" in their beef tacos weren't actually beef but some other well mystery meat.


I do as well. Given that I worked at Taco Bell I can say that these people saying that it wasn't beef are full of shit. The only reason why people are pushing so hard that Taco Bell sells something other than beef is because "HUR DUR MEHICANS" even though Taco Bell is about as Mexican as fortune cookies are Chinese.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Aug 28, 2013)

Echoshock said:


> At least McDonalds managed to avoid using horse meat in their burgers, and haven't started using these shit burgers yet.


Shit burger in Paradiiiseee


----------



## Ji-Ji (Aug 28, 2013)

Just had chicken legend meal. Tasted so good it made me wanna smack my momma!


----------



## Arshes Nei (Aug 28, 2013)

Aleu said:


> I read it. It just had nothing to do with the conversation being about cruelty to animals like KFC and kicking chickens or something like that. Bringing in shit about E-Coli and mystery meat is irrelevant.
> 
> I do as well. Given that I worked at Taco Bell I can say that these people saying that it wasn't beef are full of shit. The only reason why people are pushing so hard that Taco Bell sells something other than beef is because "HUR DUR MEHICANS" even though Taco Bell is about as Mexican as fortune cookies are Chinese.



Except that during that time people were saying the contaminated meat happened because of animal cruelty. So Jack in the Box wasn't just facing how they were killing kids, other smaller news stories were concerned about the quality of life for livestock for the chain(s) because of the outbreak. Since the latter wasn't as big as kids dying they pushed more for temperature changes as how to cook the meat. 

As for Taco Bell - http://www.the-scientist.com/?articles.view/articleNo/34588/title/Horse-Meat-in-Taco-Bell-Beef/ , http://sanfrancisco.cbslocal.com/2011/01/24/lawsuit-filed-in-california-court-over-taco-bell-beef/ and if you're not eating cow or other meat designated for eating, it's deemed cruel. 

And again, there was barely any stuff about McDonalds over here than just fast food in general and their handling of livestock where it was noted that most stock came from the same places, just different divisions. The most animal cruelty I've seen more pointed to KFC. People have cited McDonalds rarely but it's considered the "Comes to mind" fast food chain. Kinda like how people refer to tissue, as "Kleenex" or wax crayons as "Crayola"


----------



## Trpdwarf (Aug 30, 2013)

Here is a good reason why you shouldn't eat Mcdonalds :V

[yt]LF0IhyAasWw[/yt]

Might get addicted and turn into a rabid McNugget Monster.


----------



## Senrain (Aug 30, 2013)

Trpdwarf said:


> Here is a good reason why you shouldn't eat Mcdonalds :V
> 
> [yt]LF0IhyAasWw[/yt]
> 
> Might get addicted and turn into a rabid McNugget Monster.



Oh my goodness.

That is some of the funniest shit I've seen.


----------



## Percy (Aug 31, 2013)

Trpdwarf said:


> Here is a good reason why you shouldn't eat Mcdonalds :V
> 
> [yt]LF0IhyAasWw[/yt]
> 
> Might get addicted and turn into a rabid McNugget Monster.


McNuggets are about the only thing I eat from there. I see absolutely no reason why someone would react like that over them. They're not THAT great. o-o
Also I'm pretty sure the audio is fake on that video. I remember seeing the video before, it had no audio on it. But still, that lady is craaaaay.


----------



## Iryno (Aug 31, 2013)

McDemmelds fries are hands down better than xanax (ok well maybe not quite). Anything else is a gamble. Last week I had a double cheeseborger on my way home because I was hungry as fuck. My stomach went OH JESUS WHAT IS THIS, and I was reminded that I can't tolerate crap food like I used to.

Life isn't fair..


----------



## Lobar (Aug 31, 2013)

There was a McDonalds right on the corner of the subdivision where I grew up.  Because both my parents worked, McDonalds was a fairly common meal just for the convenience factor.  When I moved out and spent a summer up in Alaska, away from nearly every franchised business in America, I decided to raise my standards when I came back and not go back to eating that crap again.  After a couple of years, curiosity compelled me to try it again just to see if it seemed any different to me now, so I went and got a Big Mac.

It was seriously gross as all hell.  I wouldn't have even finished it if I didn't have hangups about wasting food.  McDonalds is shit on a bun that you don't realize is shit because you've been used to it for so long.


----------



## Aleu (Aug 31, 2013)

Lobar said:


> There was a McDonalds right on the corner of the subdivision where I grew up.  Because both my parents worked, McDonalds was a fairly common meal just for the convenience factor.  When I moved out and spent a summer up in Alaska, away from nearly every franchised business in America, I decided to raise my standards when I came back and not go back to eating that crap again.  After a couple of years, curiosity compelled me to try it again just to see if it seemed any different to me now, so I went and got a Big Mac.
> 
> It was seriously gross as all hell.  I wouldn't have even finished it if I didn't have hangups about wasting food.  McDonalds is shit on a bun that you don't realize is shit because you've been used to it for so long.


I am by all means not claiming McDonalds is gormet.
Though I'm glad I can enjoy shit food because non-shit food is fucking expensive.


----------



## Lobar (Aug 31, 2013)

Aleu said:


> I am by all means not claiming McDonalds is gormet.
> Though I'm glad I can enjoy shit food because non-shit food is fucking expensive.



Don't get me wrong, I still love cheap food, especially humble ethnic food like pho or kebabs or tacos from a Mexican taqueria with actual Mexicans and a menu where some items aren't given an English translation to avoid grossing out the gringos.  McDonalds isn't just cheap, it's reclaimed, processed shit that has to be injected full of salt and grease to make it palatable enough for human consumption.


----------



## Aleu (Aug 31, 2013)

Their chicken sandwiches aren't that bad.
Their nuggets are awful though. So bland.


----------



## TrishaCat (Aug 31, 2013)

I eat at McDonalds because it has tasty and cheap food.

It doesn't matter to me about the fate of their animals.
Nor do I want to know the fate of their animals.

Should they be treated better? Probably. But in the end there's still good food and that's what I go to McDonald's for.

I wish they still served Chicken Selects.


----------



## Percy (Aug 31, 2013)

Battlechili1 said:


> I wish they still served Chicken Selects.


That was like the only decent thing they've had.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Aug 31, 2013)

I'm going to go get a Maccies right now


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 31, 2013)

Gibby said:


> I'm going to go get a Maccies right now





Ji-Ji said:


> Just had chicken legend meal. Tasted so good it made me wanna smack my momma!




This thread is turning into people's facebook status updates? ._.


----------



## Cain (Aug 31, 2013)

Is this thread still going, then?

I stand by my earlier comment. Shit's tasty, and cheap.

(Also in australia KFC has chicken-salt on their fries. Chicken. Flavored. Salt.)


----------



## ScaredToBreathe (Aug 31, 2013)

If you're eating at McDonald's, you've given up.
Only for a moment, but still.


----------



## Ji-Ji (Aug 31, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> This thread is turning into people's facebook status updates? ._.



You will learn about my daily life Fallow and love it!



Cain said:


> (Also in australia KFC has chicken-salt on their fries. Chicken. Flavored. Salt.)



The KFC gravy here is a beaut, it's made with Chicken cracklin I think? 
I could drink it as a winter drink!


----------



## Hewge (Aug 31, 2013)

I have some McDonalds right now! It is truly disgusting.
Eating it anyway, though!

KFC is far superior!



Cain said:


> (Also in australia KFC has chicken-salt on their fries. Chicken. Flavored. Salt.)



...Other Countries don't have chicken salt?


----------



## Volkodav (Aug 31, 2013)

Anybody who doesn't like McDonalds needs help from Jesus Christ.


----------



## Draconas (Aug 31, 2013)

I eat at a fast food place 2-3 time a week since 
1. it's fast, I don't have time to order, wait half an hour, then spend another 30 minutes eating while there's other shit I gotta go do. 
2. It's cheap, same meal at a regular restaurant is like, double the price and im also expected to shit out a tip.
3. It's funny when people like the OP complain about it every week.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Aug 31, 2013)

Draconas said:


> I eat at a fast food place 2-3 time a week since
> 1. it's fast, I don't have time to order, wait half an hour, then spend another 30 minutes eating while there's other shit I gotta go do.
> 2. It's cheap, same meal at a regular restaurant is like, double the price and im also expected to shit out a tip.
> 3. It's funny when people like the OP complain about it every week.



Eating at a fast food joint is not necessarily the same as eating in some of the sit down restaurants. If you know where to go and what to order some of these sit down places offer healthier food that are cook better and with fresher ingredients. That is not to say there are not some terrible sit downs that has crap food, yes they do exist. They are not all.


----------



## Artillery Spam (Sep 1, 2013)

Trpdwarf said:


> Here is a good reason why you shouldn't eat Mcdonalds :V
> 
> [yt]LF0IhyAasWw[/yt]
> 
> Might get addicted and turn into a rabid McNugget Monster.



Damn it. 

I was just going to post a thread on this.


----------



## Aleu (Sep 1, 2013)

I wonder what the next person who rolled up thought when they saw the broken window.


----------



## septango (Sep 1, 2013)

in all honesty its better than what I eat at home


----------



## Echoshock (Sep 2, 2013)

Aleu said:


> I wonder what the next person who rolled up thought when they saw the broken window.



I don't know, they were so close behind they must have seen the whole thing. This is what the news said:
[yt]xQVO9_uJ_u4[/yt]


----------



## septango (Sep 2, 2013)

dushane? lol (im about to go full furry for a sec) thats the name of one of my OCs, and hes a complete psyco too

that made me giggle


----------

